# Und noch ein neuer Teich



## tz02 (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, ja dann möchte ich auch mal meinen Teich vorstellen.
Vor  einiger Zeit war ich des Rasenmähens  müde und dachte mir das ein Teich wesentlich einfacher zu unterhalten sein müßte, schöner aussehen tut er ja allemal. 
Also haben wir uns mit unserem Gartenbauer zusammengesetzt und heraus kam dann der Teich wie Ihr ihn auf den folgenden Fotos seht:

Erst mal der Krater im Garten
 

Dann kam eine Schicht Sand drauf
 

Danach Flies, Folie und nochmal Flies darüber und anschliessend ordentlich Steine und Felsen.
 

Leider weiss ich nicht genau wie groß der Teich jetzt letztendlich ist da ich vergessen habe auf die Wasseruhr zu schauen als wir den Teich befüllt haben. Ich vermute aber das das Volumen so irgendwo um die 70.000-90.000 Liter liegt.

An der tiefsten Stelle ist der Teich ca. 1,80 und im Durchmesser maximal 10m.
Wie vielleicht auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist gibt es keinen Baum oder ähnliches in der Nähe was bedeutet das der Teich satt Sonne abbekommt.

Derzeit setzen wir außer einer Meßner MP20000 für den Bachlauf, keine Technik ein.

An Teichbewohnern haben wir mittlerweile:
-	4 Rotfedern mit ca. 20 cm und noch jede Menge an Jungfischen aus dem letzten Jahr die ich derzeit Eimer für Eimer abfische...
-	Eine gute Handvoll Bitterlinge
-	Einen Sonnenbarsch
-	3 Teichmuscheln
-	4 __ Stichlinge
-	10 Krebse
Die Fische werden nicht gefüttert.

Bisher hat das auch problemlos funktioniert. Nur, seit diesem Jahr haben wir ordentlich Fadenalgen (habe in den letzten Wochen mehr als 3 volle Eimer aus dem Teich gefischt) und auch die Sicht im Teich ist nicht mehr so gut wie in den ersten Jahren in denen das Wasser meißtens glasklar bis auf den Grund war.

Daneben stelle ich auch fest das die wenigen Pflanzen die wir haben nicht ordentlich wachsen.

Die Algenvermehrung und Trübung des Wassers dieses Jahr hat mich nun in dieses Forum geführt. Ich denke das es ein paar Dinge gibt die ich ändern muß und hoffe auf Eure Unterstützung in der Entscheidungsfindung : 

Dinge die ich ändern möchte:

1.	Wasserwerte
Bisher dachte ich dass das Algenwachstum dieses Jahr durch Fische + Viel Sonne + kein Filter + Wenig Pflanzen = Algen verursacht wurde. Auf der anderen Seite passt das aber nicht mit den Pflanzen zusammen die mehr oder weniger vor sich hin vegetieren. 

Ich habe mir daher gestern einen Wassertest gekauft der mir die folgenden Werte geliefert hat:
-	NO3 10-25
-	NO2 0,5
-	GH <3°
-	KH 0 < 3°
-	PH 7,6  < 8

Das sieht mir jetzt nicht nach Nährstoffüberversorgung aus und würde erklären warum die Pflanzen kümmern, warum wachsen dann aber die Algen so stark?

Der Teich wird eigentlich nur durch Regenwasser nachgefüllt, entweder direkt oder aus der Zisterne, was anscheinend problematisch ist wie ich hier im Forum schon lesen konnte. Ich habe daher jetzt mal auf Leitungswasser umgestellt, mal sehen ob das was ändert.
Nebenbei, wie kann man eigentlich den Sauserstoffgehalt des Wassers messen?

2.	Filter
Ich habe mich eigentlich schon mit dem Gedanken abgefunden das ich mir wohl dieses Jahr noch einen Filter zulegen muß bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr ganz sicher. 

Unter Umständen reicht es ja wenn ich ab jetzt wieder mit Leitungswasser nachfülle? Wie auch immer, sollte ich einen Filter brauchen werde ich mich sicherlich nochmal an Euch wenden. Das Filterthema scheint ja sehr kompliziert zu sein, zumindest habe ich Fragen über Fragen :? 

Eventuell brauche ich nur einen mechanischen Filter damit ich einen Skimmer anschliessen kann und den Dreck rausbekomme den die Kinder beim gelegentlichen Baden aufwirbeln?

3.	 2 – 3 Koy’s
Die Rotfedern sind nicht ganz so „Rot“ wie ich mir das dachte und daher bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht anstelle der Rotfedern ein paar wenige Koy’s einsetzen soll. 
Jetzt habe ich aber verschiedentlich gelesen das bei Koy’s große Filter benötigt werden? In der Regel gehts da aber immer um sehr viele Fische und Fütterung.

Denkt Ihr mein Teich kann 2- 3 Koy’s ohne Fütterung ernähren und weiter ohne Filter laufen? Behalten die ohne enstprechendes Futter überhaupt ihre Farbe?

4.	Pumpe
Die Pumpe für den Bachlauf ärgert mich schon seit einiger Zeit da der Druckanschluß oben auf der Pumpe rausgeführt wird was dazu führt das ich den Schlauch nicht ordentlich verstecken kann. 

Ich denke ich werde mir über kurz oder lang die Leistungsgleiche Pumpe von OASE zulegen die wesentlich flacher gebaut ist und weniger Strom verbraucht.

So, das war’s jetzt mit meiner Vorstellung  

Hier noch ein aktuelles Bild von gestern
 

Gruß
TZ


----------



## lickteig (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Und noch ein neuer Teich*

Hallo,
...........und was für ein schöner Teich!!
Ein Versuch mit effektiven Mikroorganismen könnte ggf. die Probleme beheben.
Literaturhinweise und Erfahrungen findet man im "EM" Forum.
Ich bin seit Tage Teichbesitzerin und habe mein Gewässer (1,30x1,80x1,0) erstmal mit EM geimpft, Pflanzen hineingegeben und 12 __ Moderlieschen dazu - bisher sieht alles gut aus, es folgen jetzt noch ein paar gesunde, sauerstoffspendende Pflanzen und dann werde ich sehen.
Aber nach tollen Erfolgen im Garten und im Haushalt mit EM bin ich sicher, dass es gut geht.
Viel Spaß mit dem schönen Teich und liebe Grüße 
Dr. Lickteig


----------



## Redlisch (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Und noch ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Dr. Lickteig ( ? )

nur mal so, der Fred ist von 2007 

Axel


----------



## tz02 (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Und noch ein neuer Teich*

Lese aber immer noch mit 

Das Problem mit den Algen hat sich wieder geregelt seitdem wir den Bachlauf ständig laufen lassen.
Nur die Pflanzen kümmern immer noch vo sich hin.

Werde vielleicht dieses Frühjahr mal eine bessere Analyse des Wassers vornehmen lassen. Irgendeinen Grund muss es ja haben...

Habe mir auch schon überlegt ob eventuell die Rotfedern die Pflanzen so kurz halten? Immerhin füttere ich ja nicht zu.

Gruß
TZ02


----------



## Turbo (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und noch ein neuer Teich*

Hallo

Toller Teich. Gefällt mir. 
Hast du weitere Fotos vom Bachlauf?
Ich überlege mir, ob ich meinen Teich mit einem Bachlauf erweitern soll. 
Weiss aber noch nicht wie gestalten. Daher bin ich auf der Ideensuche.


----------



## klaus.ebert (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Und noch ein neuer Teich*

hi tz,
wie isn das nun mit den __ muscheln geworden.

hab nen neuen teich: ein bekannter würde mir n paar geben...
sieht man die ob landen die gaaaanz unten?

vg

klaus ebert

ps
kannst ja mal bei mir schauen und/oder schreiben. fange grad an..


----------



## Maifisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Und noch ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Klaus, die __ Muscheln werden sohl früher oder später ganz unten landen, das stimmt wohl. Aber wichtig ist, dass sie eine Sandschicht haben, um sich einzugraben. Aber wenn du Muscheln im Teich hast, wird das Wasser eh ziemlich klar sein, dann kannst du sie auf dem Grund schon sehen. Weil so ganz buddeln die sich nicht immer ein, es steht immer eine Spitze noch raus) ICh habe fünf Muscheln in meinem Teich, dazu noch fünf __ Moderlieschen (die das Wasser ja auch sauber halten), ich seh bis zum Grund runter, was dazu führt, dass ich Stunden am Teich zubringen kann......


----------



## klaus.ebert (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Und noch ein neuer Teich*

hi maifisch,
hab 2 __ muscheln drin (fluss) waren nach 2 tg verschwunden...
hoffe sie sind noch drin... wahrscheinlich ganz unten
hab n filter und nen uvc...
was meinst du zu mammut muscheln hat mir einer beim fressnapf angeboten

ich hoff es findet sich noch ein wenig getier ein

vg

klaus


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Und noch ein neuer Teich*

Moin!

Das sieht sehr gut aus - meinen Glückwunsch!

Und schön dass Du unter auch unter die "Poster" des Forums gegangen bist 

Hoffentlich gibts bald neue Bilder?

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Und noch ein neuer Teich*



klaus.ebert schrieb:


> hab n filter und nen uvc...



Hallo Klaus,

da wird für die __ Muscheln nicht viel zu fressen übrigen bleiben.


----------



## Maifisch (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Und noch ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Klaus,
Christine hat Recht, die __ Muscheln werden nicht viel zum essen haben. Ich habe meine Muscheln im Teich und die sorgen für megaklares Wasser. Hätt ich mir in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht vorstellen können. 
Über Mammutmuscheln weiss ich nichts, da würd ich mich noch informieren. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion hier -- hilft mir auch immer. 

Lg Sonja


----------

